#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-01-11
<ColonelPanik> http://dcparris.net/2012/01/10/response-to-a-libre-software-skeptic/
<ColonelPanik> https://larrythefreesoftwareguy.wordpress.com/
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-01-13
<tritium> Good evening.
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-01-15
<ColonelPanik> Don't my Gateway or NT Domain should be.
